# ttc baby number 3 after icsi



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi ladies

Me and my lovely DP have an 8 year old who is my son by a previous that my current partner adopted, we have a 1year old who was our first together and was the result of my first egg share and ICSI but now want to try for our 3rd and final baby naturally and ive given us 2 years then it will be our last go at ICSI. 
It feels strange ttc again. Any advice or if you just wanna say hi then all comments welcome

Tam xxx


----------

